# Blue/green flakes in water



## DirtyWater (Sep 27, 2013)

We noticed some stuff floating around in our water whenever we used ice from our ice maker. It just looked like clear stuff floating around. We have an in line filter before the supply line hooks up so I figured it was time to replace it anyway. I ran water through the line without the filter and the clear stuff decreased but I think it might still be there a little.

After I ran water into a bucket there was a little pile of blue/green flakes in the center of the bucket.  The pipe before the braided steel line is copper and we have city water.  We've never noticed anything from anywhere else in the house.

Is this normal with copper pipe? Is any of this stuff harmful or is there a way to get rid of it?

Any help would really be appreciated.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2013)

I found this, you may find page 3 interesting.
http://www.powerwater.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/2632/water_quality_problems.pdf


----------



## DirtyWater (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot, that's helpful. I was looking all over for something like that.

Do you think a new in line filter that's higher quality will help?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 28, 2013)

There are people here that know this stuff, they should be along soon.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 30, 2013)

Chlorine will eat copper pipes over time and can also make blue/green stains.  These little particles may be your plumbing.  Low PH in water can also make the stains and eat pipe.  If you must have an in line filter, get a carbon cartridge, it will remove the chlorine (for a while).


----------



## MMC_Milwaukee (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a similar problem with my ice maker (weird stuff floating and a funky taste when the ice melted). I disconnected the tiny supply line from the back of the fridge and ran water through it until the color went away (and probably for a bit longer). Then replaced the filter inside the fridge. Last thing I did was pull out the ice tray/pan (thing that catches the ice), dump/melt/remove all the ice and clean the tray with dish soap. After that the problem went away for me (water tastes better too). 

I'm a DIY plumber (so don't take this as law) with a background in materials engineering. Copper corrosion is quite common (ex. statue of liberty - it's actually made of copper) so I'm betting those little 1/4" supply lines simply corrode with the water sitting inside them. Keeping the filter inside your fridge up to date will help prevent any problems getting into your ice (I think you replace those every 3-6 months - probably depends on the make/model of the fridge).


----------

